# so, what did i buy?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so today i collected my "new" car, the replacement taxi for my Rover 75...........

do you want options (a poll), or pic clues?


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Skoda Octavia?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

passat


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Legacy? 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Proton?
Mazda!
No, Hang on...... No idea....


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Chevy Epica


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

BMW E60 5 series?


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

ooh actually, looking at the pic again, its more like a C-Class merc?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Saab
various ones to choose from


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Chevy Epica


I have a feeling this is the right answer



timprice said:


> BMW E60 5 series?


i cannot lie though my gut reaction was this...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep Chevy Epica


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Seat Exeo thingy


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not confirming or denying anything at moment, looking to see who guess's what at minute

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Its not beading!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Its not beading!


It's a Taxi, the only beading they know about are....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> Its not beading!


Exactly what I was thinking.....


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for octavia!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bl00dy hell, give us a chance, it's been peeing with rain as well as other stuff to do so I haven't had a chance to do a clean, let alone a correction, it has got no protection on it at all at the minute, but it will be given a thorough going over, believe me!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll narrow it down to a VAG car?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deffo an Epica


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, yep, here she is



















then found out the missus only left us 2 pics on the camera............. women!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

mooooonpig lol naaa i bet its a comfy car and should be a good workhorse


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, as long as she earns me money i'll be happy.

i decided to go with this as this engine doesnt seem to have that many problems, except time will tell, lol, and its still used in new Chevvy's today, the Captiva etc


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

it looks like a big old bus. What engine is it?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

2.0 VCDi, punchy too, 150 BHP, 230 odd NM blah blah blah, lol

just managed to get a set of mats from Chevvy too for £34 all in, so hopefully, if prices are as good as this for everything else, i shall be a happy bunny, lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ugly, but functional which is what you were after... 

...whats the interior like?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not too bad as it happens, i got a bad back at the minute, which is frustrating as im dying to get my hands on it to give it a good detail, and combined with the awful weather at minute, i dont fancy my chances!

seats arent hard, plastics are more functional than pleasant, which as you say, is what im after, also easier to get into the rear seats compared to the Rover, and lots of room too, boot is only 20 litres less than a Vectra hatch


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> not too bad as it happens, i got a bad back at the minute, which is frustrating as im dying to get my hands on it to give it a good detail, and combined with the awful weather at minute, i dont fancy my chances!
> 
> seats arent hard, plastics are more functional than pleasant, which as you say, is what im after, also easier to get into the rear seats compared to the Rover, and lots of room too, boot is only 20 litres less than a Vectra hatch


Looks like a Spec B from the front end....

that should wake Ross up


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Looks like a Spec B from the front end....
> 
> that should wake Ross up


:lol::lol::lol:

strange, as its kinda 5 series/passaty from the side, sooby from the from, cr4p from the back, :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's got a hint of Saab 9-5 from the rear quarter view


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

true enough, from the GM stable too though, lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

m1pui said:


> It's got a hint of Saab 9-5 from the rear quarter view


No I would say Avensis...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

a blend of the 2 maybe?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Looks like a Spec B from the front end....
> 
> that should wake Ross up


he must be still asleep, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

